# best product to get silky striaght  hair?



## din (Jul 14, 2005)

Biosilk silk therapy serum and Redken 02 blow out lotion


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *din* 
_Biosilk silk therapy serum and Redken 02 blow out lotion_

 
Biosilk hands down is awesome!


----------



## Trashley (Jul 16, 2005)

I used biosilk when I was younger because I use to have afro hair. I don't remember what it did to my hair though, I think I just plastered it on to make my hair flat, though it probably looked greasy!

Havn't used it lately, but it's got to be one of the bests, it's in every salon.


----------



## JessieC (Jul 16, 2005)

I also have to nominate Biosilk Silk therapy. I use it on my hair, but I also use it on my skin. I LOVE IT


----------



## prettyinpink1985 (Jul 28, 2005)

girl you got to get "keep it straight "lotion from physique.It is really good and not that expensive at all , i think its about $6 for 5.0 oz. you can find it at wall-mart or walgreens.it keeps my hair straight all day even till the next morning!!!And it smells yummi.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely Biosilk's serum and spray.  It works wonders on my hair.


----------

